# LD Lines/DFDS 2014



## Glasandra (Feb 5, 2012)

Just in case anyone is interested the LD LInes/DFDS 2014 bookings are now open.

We've just booked for Portsmouth to Le Havre next June (weekday) as we like to book early to ensure that we get a cabin.

Price, with cabin, one way £165.15. We saved about £20 by going through the C&CC, if that helps anyone. 

We are planning a longish trip so will sort out the return later.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Booked DFDS Calais /Dover - Dover/ Calais for 10
days from the 19th December 2013
£95.00 return and only a short crossing so no cabin required


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We won't be booking for next year until we know if there are any special show codes from the NEC in October.
There's usually a kind mhf member who will visit the show and pass on the code before it ends. 

If and when they do we will book 3 x Dover- Dunkirk crossings for 2014: April, June and September.

They may not be the exact dates we want but near enough.
When we finalise them we use email and change the dates to suit before the latest date for amendments at the end of June.

Works for us.
This year we have had 2 x £48 returns and 1 x £58 return for our 7.25m mh. All booked during the NEC show and altered later.


----------



## Glasandra (Feb 5, 2012)

I merely offered this as information.

I very much realise that there are cheaper crossings available, but some people prefer the longer overnight crossings and they certainly save us over 560 miles of driving from SW England to Normandy. 

The main problem with them is that cabins tend to sell out pretty quickly, so I thought a heads up might be useful to those who had already planned their trip. 

To be honest I doubt if the price will come down much on the western routes. The price we have paid this year is about the same as we've paid in the last two years, and, despite the cost, the routes do remain popular so discounting is not as keen as it is on the shorter eastern routes where there is more competition.

However, I know I'm going over very old ground so I'll shut up now.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Don't worry, there's always old ground when giving out information on ferry routes and prices.

With many new members joining us there are always folk who will find information on ferries useful. It's only by repeating stuff that it could save someone money.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

We booked a single this year from Dieppe to Newhaven with Transmanche (= LD = DFDS ?!?) and got a good discount for being over 60, better than the clubs' offers, but you have to book by phone directly. Not sure if it will be available for next year.

Steve


----------

